# NCEES Problem #116



## EE-me (Sep 25, 2010)

Greetings,

I don't see how they came up with the path lengths on the solution for this problem. The solution indicates the path length for Leg B is "d" and the path length for Leg C is "3d". How so? Can someone please shed some light?


----------



## benbo (Sep 25, 2010)

EE-me said:


> Greetings,I don't see how they came up with the path lengths on the solution for this problem. The solution indicates the path length for Leg B is "d" and the path length for Leg C is "3d". How so? Can someone please shed some light?


If this is the problem with a transformer core that looks sort of like a tuning fork, it has been answered several times on here, but unfortunately I can't remember the exact configuration and don't have the book. I recall it helps to think of the legs as parallel resistors.

Anyway, I'm sure somebody will answer soon. If not, you can search around, although the problem number has probably changed.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 25, 2010)

This was question #516 in the old book. It's discussed here.


----------



## EE-me (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks ..Got it!


----------

